# Who has experience with psychodrama group therapy?



## Naked Ape (Apr 5, 2010)

I got interested in this kind of group therapy after reading some of its principles and techniques.
Did anybody ever try it? If so with other people suffering from SA or also with different problems?


----------



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what psychodrama group therapy is exactly, but I did spend last month in group therapy at a day program at a behavioral hospital. It went from 9-3 every day and I was able to go home at night. It was the best experience I'd had in dealing with issues...much better even that CBT. I learned coping skills and made connections that have lasted beyond the program. Many of the daily habits that I learned, I still practice. I've learned to take time to think about what's bothering me, communicate to friends and family about how I feel, and every day we chose a positive affirmation. I still do this and when I'm feeling anxious or hopeless, I remind myself of what I've committed to for the day.

I would highly recommend group therapy, but again, I am not familiar with the type you are speaking of.

Kudos to you for going further and getting help. I hope it works out!

Kaley


----------



## EYB (Jun 20, 2010)

I went to a psychodrama group therapy course and though at the time I didn't know I had SA it was interesting in and of itself- though I must say a little exposing and made me feel so vulnerable.

I can't imagine that if you have sever SA that you would feel comfortable telling your story and having others and yourself be the character in your story as at the time I was so paranoid what others were thinking about me.

I think if the therapist is aware of SA then maybe it can be modified to suit. So of all the -out there- things I've tried over the years- this has to be one of the hardest in emotional exposure and it's not something I'd recommend unless it is adapted for people with SA

Though I tried it and lived to tell the tale:yes


----------

